# Pigeons coming home to roost



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

My Ex has been living in her own world since I moved out over six months ago. She still says she doesn't understand why everyone just can't be friends anymore. I think she should try and understand that actions speak louder than words and most of our friends are looking at how she is living her life instead of excepting what she says. But she is free to make those decisions and I'm getting stronger every day.

The largest bomb to date hit her last night and that involves my family. My daughters 13th b-day is coming up and my family and I have made plans for the party and dinner which my ex is not invited to attend.

Many long standing traditions are starting to change and I think she is realizing some of the benefits of being married to someone with close family ties is no longer available to her. 

I think this is just the prelude to the Holidays coming up in the next few months.


----------

